# Brubakers Studio of Self Defense



## sgt122 (Nov 7, 2006)

Does any one know the linage of Gail Brubaker Kenpo Black Belt , had a school in Ft Lauderdale Florida? Need to find out what his linage is. I am taking Kempo form an Instructor who lost all the records in a fire. The schools name was Brubakers studios of self defense. American Kenpo Athletic Association INC. formed in 1987


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 7, 2006)

Mod Note

Thread move to Kenpo - (EPAK) forum.

Pamela Piszczek 
MT Moderator


----------



## IWishToLearn (Nov 12, 2006)

Never heard of it. Ask KenpoJoe, Dr. Chap'el, or Professor Conatser.


----------

